# Water tastes bad and smells after not using for a few weeks [Gaggia Carezza Deluxe]



## chamstar (Feb 17, 2015)

I have the Gaggia Carezza Deluxe. I used it almost every day and it has been great until recently when I didn't use it for a week or so.

Now when I put in fresh water it comes out tasing bad and smells really bad.

So far I have tried using descaling solution as per instructions. Also I tried flushing through with water + vinegar (only a couple of cap fulls).

I took the top off the machine and couldn't see any leaks.

I suspect the internals are somehow contaminated.

Any suggestions or ideas would be appricated.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

A week shouldn't make much difference as long as you left the boiler primed? How old is it?


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

It sounds like you have manage to get milk syphoned up the steam wand, do you steam milk? If this is the case the boiler would need stripped, the reason I say this as I came across this watching a youtube clip on machines and they mentioned it.

Might help you.


----------



## chamstar (Feb 17, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> A week shouldn't make much difference as long as you left the boiler primed? How old is it?


The machine is around a year old, I do not have the receipt to see exactly.

I'm not sure what "boiler primed" means, but the machine was off and had water in it (I don't think there is a way to empty all the water, except maybe running it dry).


----------



## chamstar (Feb 17, 2015)

mremanxx said:


> It sounds like you have manage to get milk syphoned up the steam wand, do you steam milk? If this is the case the boiler would need stripped, the reason I say this as I came across this watching a youtube clip on machines and they mentioned it.
> 
> Might help you.


Yes, I do steam milk. Stripping the boiler sounds expensive, the machine itself cost £200. I'll call around some companies and see if they can help. I don't think I'd risk trying to do it myself


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I cant see how milk would still be in there after cleaning and flushing out...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Also drop the shower plate and big brass block out and deep clean, and clean up where the brass block touches the boiler.

In a nutshell strip as much as you feel comfortable with and clean, let it soak...


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Using vinegar was a big mistake.


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Can you use milton sterilising fluid ? its used for baby bottles that contained milk , It should not be harmful

http://www.milton-tm.com/en/consumer/faqs


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

All depends what the boiler is made from and if it will taint it ?


----------



## chamstar (Feb 17, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> Also drop the shower plate and big brass block out and deep clean, and clean up where the brass block touches the boiler.
> 
> In a nutshell strip as much as you feel comfortable with and clean, let it soak...


So I took the top of and I can see the boiler, there are number of pipes attached. The clear (transparent) pipes detach easily and there is nothing wrong with them (no visible signs). The red 'fabric' pipes, which I assume carry hot water, are attached with metal clasps for which I would need some kind of tool to re-attach. I don't think they will removed easily either.

I couldn't unscrew anything because the screws are star shaped. I will look at the DIY store for a screwdriver to fit them. So my only concern is how to de and re-attach the red pipes...

I see nothing brass so far, but maybe it is deeper.


----------



## chamstar (Feb 17, 2015)

Instant no more ! said:


> Can you use milton sterilising fluid ? its used for baby bottles that contained milk , It should not be harmful
> 
> http://www.milton-tm.com/en/consumer/faqs


I will get some, I thought about diluted bleach, but this sounds like a better option


----------



## chamstar (Feb 17, 2015)

chamstar said:


> I couldn't unscrew anything because the screws are star shaped. I will look at the DIY store for a screwdriver to fit them. So my only concern is how to de and re-attach the red pipes.../QUOTE]
> 
> I found a torx screwdriver and removed the pump (model: defond phoenix-50), but can't get any further because of the clasps on the red pipes.
> 
> The clear pipes to the pump smell a little and I am cleaning them.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Let's be honest, you have nothing to lose, at the moment your machine is useless. Take some photos, strip it and have fun.


----------



## chamstar (Feb 17, 2015)

Update. I phoned Gaggia, using a number given to me by John Lewis. Despite not having a receipt they located my purchase via the serial number and collected my machine for repair.

The repair company could not find the fault, but replaced a few minor parts and cleaned the machine.

When the machine was returned I opened the box and there was a strong stagnant smell.

I rang back and they picked up the machine again, I included a note with clear instructions to reproduce the problem. The repair people said they couldn't reproduce the problem and replaced the pump and some other parts. This improved the issue somewhat, there was less smell/bad taste, but it was still unacceptable. Clean water in, bad water out.

I rang back and after chasing them a few times they agreed to refund me.

Whilst I was frustrated with the repair people, the customer service people where very helpful.

I am temped to buy the same machine again.


----------

